# Solved: Firefox won't play Facebook video clips, IE will...



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

So, I found I couldn't play friends' videos on Facebook, opened IE instead of Firefox, everything plays just fine. I tried looking for a place to configure, but am lost.

Also, no trouble playing video clips WITH Firefox on Eons (social networking site), or anyplace else I've noticed.

Hope someone can give me a clue, thanks in advance!


----------



## GeoGeek (Oct 7, 2009)

Please go to this website in Firefox:

http://www.adobe.com/products/flashplayer/

Can you see the Flash animation or do you get the message?:

*This content requires Flash*
To view this content, JavaScript must be enabled, and you need the latest version of the Adobe Flash Player.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

At the adobe page, I see the animation, no problem. I installed the latest version of Flash Player when this problem showed up.


----------



## verbalista (Oct 16, 2001)

OK, the problem was that Adblock Plus, a Firefox add-on that stops ads on web pages, thought the videos on Facebook were ads! I wrote a special "exception filter" for Adblock Plus, now my videos are playing on Facebook.


----------

